# Contents View



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I know there's probably a thread around here somewhere, but I can't find it just now.

Is there something I can push so that only the books in my Kindle memory show on the home page?  I'd love to not have to scroll through pages of stuff that's been moved to the SD card to find the one thing I'm looking for.  Any suggestions?  

Understand, I don't want to delete the books, I just don't want to see them unless I'm looking for them.  And since they've been moved to the SD card, I'll know where to look.

Does that make any sense?  Or have I started babbling incoherently?  it's hard to tell.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I thought you could choose to display your memory card or your Kindle in the show and sort area. Maybe I am thinking of the content manager.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Nope   If you don't look at the stuff on the SD card regularly, you could always take it out, but that's too much trouble for me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The only way to do that is in the content manager.  It doesn't work on the Home Page.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Is there something I can push so that only the books in my Kindle memory show on the home page? I'd love to not have to scroll through pages of stuff that's been moved to the SD card to find the one thing I'm looking for. Any suggestions?


You can always create a new folder on your SD card and move books there. Your Kindle won't see them (Don't name it documents or books or whatever the default is!) but you'll only be able to manipulate them via USB.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Bugger.  I was afraid of that.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

That's why Gertie and I are both firm believers in the Delete Everything and let Amazon save it method.


----------

